# Topics > Unmanned vehicles > Manned vehicles >  Martin Jetpack, Martin Aircraft Company, Christchurch, New Zealand

## Airicist

Developer - Martin Aircraft Company

Martin Jetpack on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Martin Jetpack Climbs 5000 Feet Above Sea Level

Uploaded on May 30, 2011




> An innovative personal flying vehicle tests successfully and gives renewed hope for a Jetsons-like future.

----------


## Airicist

Martin Jetpack - Prototype 12 Remote Control Test Flight

Published on Aug 11, 2013




> Martin Aircraft Company is proud to present the latest prototype, P12. This video shows recent testing of the prototype being flown by remote control.
> 
> P12 is the baseline for pre-production and subsequently production in 2014.
> 
> Flight Date: 30th May 2013
> Flight Aim: Control system tuning, extending flight duration.
> 
> Please note that this video has intentionally been left unedited, as such, please excuse the poor camera shots (namely the wonderful footage of our trailer and following that the jerky footage due to relocation of the camera).

----------


## Airicist

P12 Flight Demo - September 2013

Published on Nov 6, 2013

----------


## Airicist

Martin Jetpack in-flight video 

Published on Dec 3, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Latest Phase of Manned Jetpack Test Flying November 2015

Published on Nov 19, 2015




> The following video is a practice flight display for an upcoming public event to be held in China in early December 2015.
> 
> Over the last six months, Martin Aircraft has been taking the P12 jetpacks through a formal flight testing and evaluation programme which differs from previous testing as these aircraft have been built in more of a production environment, using rigorous build configuration controls and processes.
> 
> As a result of the implementation of advanced aircraft sub-systems and better design, the manned flight testing phase has confirmed significant improvements in aircraft handling and maneuverability from earlier test flights.

----------


## Airicist

World’s first and only practical commercial Jetpack

Published on Nov 29, 2015




> This is a short story behind the World’s first and only practical commercial Jetpack, the company and its people as they ready themselves for an upcoming public event to be held in China in early December 2015.
> 
> Named as one of Time magazine's Top 50 inventions for 2010, the Martin Jetpack, the world’s first practical jetpack, with potential usage spanning search and rescue, military, recreational and commercial applications, which can be operated both manned and unmanned.
> 
> This “fly on the wall” video follows the team at Martin Aircraft for a week as they complete the final series of flight tests for the new P12.3 Jetpack and take it through its paces in preparation for deployment to its first public display.
> 
> The Martin Jetpack is a disruptive technology, much like the helicopter was when first developed, with substantial capabilities and is able to be flown by a pilot or via remote control. The Jetpack can take off and land vertically (VTOL) and because of its small dimensions, it can operate in confined spaces such as close to or between buildings, near trees or in confined areas that other VTOL aircraft such as helicopters cannot access.

----------


## Airicist

Martin Jetpack concept of operations

Published on May 5, 2016




> Working with our Launch Customers using a Concept of Operations (CONOPS) approach we have identified a number of key areas where the Martin Jetpack has a clear advantage over traditional VTOL aircraft. This video captures initial ideas around Jetpack applications for the First Responder and Commercial markets and represents a thought piece to inspire distributive thinking as to how they can use the Jetpack within their organisations and operational environments to save human lives.

----------


## Airicist

Jetpack unmanned test 16 May 2017

Published on Jun 28, 2017




> As we move on to manned aircraft testing, we thought we'd share some footage taken at the second test of our unmanned Jetpack, complete with payload, on 16 May.

----------


## Airicist

Series 1 Jetpack manned flying August 2017

Published on Aug 28, 2017




> The first Series 1 Jetpack manned test flying and customer capability demonstrations have now occurred. Here's a first glimpse...

----------

